# Stubben String Girth - horse doesn't like it!



## CobSunshine (6 April 2011)

Works as advertised and saddle really doesn't slip on my fat cob, not one bit. But as soon as I girth him up he starts misbehaving, doing cat stetches, trying to wonder off, just bad behaviour. A normal girth with elastic bit on one end he's fine but it slips too much. 

Could the strings on the Stubben be digging in too much?

Anyone tried the Thorowgood cob girths? 

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/thorowgood-cob-girth/default.aspx


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (7 April 2011)

I detest those string girths. Here's a test: do it up really really tightly round your bare skin and see if the string pinches little bits of you. It will. Ditch it! My master saddler has also told me that girths with elastic at one end are bad for horses, owners and saddles. He advises to get a girth elasticated in the centre. Wintec do a great one. I've got about 5 in different lengths that reflect my good-doer cob's changing belly! If your on a tight budget, treat yourself to a good quality sheepskin girth sleeve.


----------



## ThePony (7 April 2011)

not suprised he doesn't like it I'm afraid, like box_of_frogs has said, it will pinch him!
Not a fan of the thorrowgood ones as they are elasticated at one end. The wintec ones (elasticated along the length  http://www.rideaway.co.uk/wintec-ch...utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=purenet_feed)  or aerborn elasticated at both ends (http://www.robinsonsequestrian.co.uk/equine-product-details.asp?ID=2216) are really good girths and sensibly priced - both acceptable to our sensitive ladies!!


----------



## jenni999 (7 April 2011)

The Aerborn ones are elasticated both ends.  My saddler highly recommends them and my horse seems to be OK with them - he's very sensitive skinned and a bit twitchy when I tack up.  I also use a proper sheepskin girth sleeve if I'm riding for a long time.  K M Elite or Bartl or Stephens do good ones.


----------



## autumn7 (7 April 2011)

Whereas the Stubben string girth is the ONLY girth that my mare tolerates and has just completed her third season hunting in. Tried several other types along the way and would be quite happy if she'd go as well in something different. The Stubben has to be washed by hand and take ages to dry yet need washing regularly as do they do absorb the sweat  and can't be just wiped off like leather, Wintec, etc. I find the Stubben nice and broad, hold saddle firmly without having to over girth, warm on belly first thing, never pinches - all round great - apart from as I said, washing. 

If you need to sell it CobSunshine, I'll buy it off you if it's the correct size and brown.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 April 2011)

Have to say, my cob is fine in his, the strings are the same at the end of the ride as at the start and there aren't any marks or rubs on the girth area. He 's less sweaty under the girth than with his leather girth. Tend to avoid girths with elastic at one end, prefer no elastic or elastic at both ends.


----------



## katherine1975 (7 April 2011)

The Thorowgood Cob Girth is excellent and does not have any elastic on it. I use this on my mare who we have had saddle slipping problems with. As other people have said girths with elastic on one side are the worst for slipping.
I have found that using the thinnest possible numnah also helps with saddle slipping.


----------



## YorksG (7 April 2011)

My mare is not keen on the Stubben string girth either. I must admit I was a bit dissapointed as they are so soft, I thought she would appreciate it. We use the aerborn humane girths on all of ours and have yet to find a horse that doesn't like them


----------



## Spyda (7 April 2011)

Awww @*#%!  Ordered one _yesterday_ from Stubbendirect online. Had only read _good_ things about them (until tonight).

Deep sigh.... Sod's Law. Flipping typical


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 April 2011)

YorksG said:



			My mare is not keen on the Stubben string girth either. I must admit I was a bit disappointed as they are so soft, I thought she would appreciate it. We use the aerborn humane girths on all of ours and have yet to find a horse that doesn't like them
		
Click to expand...

Funny old world, isn't it ? I have one too but remember a thread a few years back absolutely slating them. Who knows ? If only horses could shout a bit louder. ( Or maybe not, we'd all be catapulted off when ever they were displeased.)


----------



## Ella19 (7 April 2011)

I have the aerbourne one with elastic at both ends. Sensitive grey mare loves it! definately reccomend. Breast plate or girth may help with slipping?


----------



## MochaDun (7 April 2011)

I got my Stubben girth to solve a bad slipping problem with a summer belly and jumping (saddle kept shooting forward).  I would agree a little bit, I get a small reaction when girthing up and in use as there's little give so when been exercised a lot it's quite restraining I think and that seems to be what mine doesn't like much but I don't have to use it very much now.   The girth I use 98% of the time is one of the Thorowgood girths with elastic on one end and it's perfect.  Pony very comfortable in it, as it's soft, giving and pliable and I have no complaints either.


----------



## juliette (7 April 2011)

The Master Saddler I use recommended the Stubben Corded Girth and I have found it excellent. My horse doesn't seem to object to it any more than any other girth - he is a bloater so you have to do it up slowly. I would recommend the girth, but as another poster said you need more than one as they do take a while to dry.


----------



## CobSunshine (7 April 2011)

Done some reading and want to avoid any elastic at all. So its between the thorowgood cob or the aerborn humane girth - what to choose? 








His stubben is brown and 130cm think it must be pinching as some have suggested


----------



## ThePony (8 April 2011)

don't like the humane one at all, made our girl v nippy on girthing, I would go for the wintec I mentioned above. Barely elasticated, (I couldn't notice that it was!) just enough for comfort, recommended by our back lady too so thumbs up from her and our senstive girthy mare!!


----------



## katherine1975 (8 April 2011)

As I said before I would recommend the Thorowgood cob girth (haven't tried the aerborn one). With the Wintec elastic my saddle slips more than with the Thorowgood.
Cobsunshine - in your pic you have a sheepkin numnah these can cause the saddle to slip as well.


----------



## team barney (8 April 2011)

I would avoid any girth that is only elasticated at one end, from personal experience they cause all sorts of issues (including saddle slippage).

I use a string girth with a sleeve on mine, it works a treat.

Have used a wintec elastic dressage girth in the past, no slipping or agitation but it did make the horse sweat.


----------



## brigantia (8 April 2011)

I use an Aerborn cloth girth (no elastic) and a ProLite Girth sleeves which is really soft and comfy. Both get washed in the washing machine once a week and dry overnight. My pony seems quite happy with this arrangement.


----------



## CobSunshine (8 April 2011)

Thanks for further suggestions. 

The saddle fitter recommended the sheepskin half pad as he has poor topline muscle. Until he builds it up. I've bought a really thin saddle cloth to put under it too.

Ill try and have a look at the suggestions this weekend in shop


----------



## Luci07 (8 April 2011)

Friend has ended up with the stubben string as her horse is so flipping sensitive, everything rubbed it, including mega bucks sheepskin lined ones. Stubben is the only one that doesn't.

Agree about the elastic at both ends. Becomming a little more common now but all my girths have that now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 April 2011)

horserider said:



			Have to say, my cob is fine in his, the strings are the same at the end of the ride as at the start and there aren't any marks or rubs on the girth area. He 's less sweaty under the girth than with his leather girth. Tend to avoid girths with elastic at one end, prefer no elastic or elastic at both ends.
		
Click to expand...

Same: the boy rarely complains but he will let me know if he's uncomfortable under saddle and he hasn't moaned about this one.



Spyda said:



			Awww @*#%!  Ordered one _yesterday_ from Stubbendirect online. Had only read _good_ things about them (until tonight).

Deep sigh.... Sod's Law. Flipping typical 

Click to expand...


Give it a go: for all those not happy, there are others who are. Horses for courses.


----------



## autumn7 (8 April 2011)

His stubben is brown and 130cm think it must be pinching as some have suggested[/QUOTE]

Ah, mine needs a 145cm. May have to splash out then.


----------

